# Quick questions from a BMW owner



## tcoz (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm a very loyal BMW owner, currently driving a 2006 530xiT which is my third new one in four years. I'm thinking about replacing my wife's car with a Mini Cooper S. 

Where should I start the negotiating process? I don't have any idea what kind of discount (if any) I can expect to get. I'm only looking for a range so I don't go into the process completely blind and ignorant. 

Also, what kind of experiences have any of you had with the three Chicago area dealers? I live in NW Indiana and unfortunately, my BMW dealer doesn't handle Mini, so I'llhave to go to Illinois.

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Most areas they still go for MSRP.


----------



## dc/dc (Jul 25, 2006)

As mentioned, it is not likely that you will get any discounts, and you may in fact pay a markup. I personally paid sticker for my '06 Cooper S 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

If you're still in the market, i would suggest calling Midwestern MINI in Columbus, OH, and seeing if you can find anything you like. I used to sell MINI's there...i know that they are currently selling for sticker, and i would recommend you talk to Chad Simkins. He's still a friend of mine, and if he gives you any crap i'll smack him around a little bit. good luck!


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

gtt1920 said:


> If you're still in the market, i would suggest calling Midwestern MINI in Columbus, OH, and seeing if you can find anything you like. I used to sell MINI's there...i know that they are currently selling for sticker, and i would recommend you talk to Chad Simkins. He's still a friend of mine, and if he gives you any crap i'll smack him around a little bit. good luck!


yep, still sticker....


----------

